

Ruby on Rails controller based JavaScript - s12chung
https://github.com/s12chung/jcontroller

======
MrBra
Without having inspected the repo too much I ask myself.. (well, not just
myself).. how is this different from requiring an external .js in your view
except for a different, nice stylistic choice?

~~~
s12chung
I try to make it clean having different JS for each individual HTML response.
Plus, JSON parameters.

The alternative is usually having script tags with written JS inside, which is
ugly.

